# I need a new phone.



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just keep the phone and use a bluetooth retrophone if you wanna be real cool

http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/retro/7830/


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll admit I have not yet had an Android phone, but I cannot recommend the iPhone highly enough.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

wildleg said:


> just keep the phone and use a bluetooth retrophone if you wanna be real cool
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/retro/7830/


 :laughing: I'm buying it as we speak.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

I love my iPhone. Wish I would have got one long ago. And your timing is good the iPhone 4s just came out

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I had an Android for the past 2 years. Loved em. Great phones, they can really do alot. Stay away from HTC, stick with brands like Samsung, Motorola, etc. 

That being said, now that Sprint carries the iPhone, I just ordered one, figured I'd give it a try for a year.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

That's It? said:


> My old POS phone isn't cutting it anymore. Wondering which to go with Iphone or droid. Anyone care to give their opinion.


Do you have an iPod?
If so get the iPhone, you would be able to combine them.

That's why I got the iPhone and not the Droid,
I will never go back to a regular phone again.

Get the one with the most memory you can because you can't upgrade the memory.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I love my iPhone I will never go with out it again


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

I went with an android.

Casio Commando..it is a tough phone! it is water proof I have dropped it in the pool a few times just to make sure. It is the first phone that has lasted me more than 4 months!

Yes I am hard on phones.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you considered getting a pager? :laughing:


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

iphone + otterbox defender series, ive always been hard on phones but ive had an iphone 3gs for almost two years now and i owe it all to my otterbox. best phone ever


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

tkb said:


> Do you have an iPod?
> If so get the iPhone, you would be able to combine them.
> 
> That's why I got the iPhone and not the Droid,
> ...



The one with the highest memory is a waste of money,I have 3 entire code books,all kinds of apps,games 7 days worth of music and my 16 isn't even half full.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wellpoison said:


> iphone + otterbox defender series, ive always been hard on phones but ive had an iphone 3gs for almost two years now and i owe it all to my otterbox. best phone ever


I have a 3G and keep it in a leather covered armored case. It bounces real good. Love the phone but the 8 gig is to small for me. 
Also since I have a 3G I am grandfathered with the true unlimited data rate. 
I'll get the new phone and keep the same plan.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

19kilosparky984 said:


> The one with the highest memory is a waste of money,I have 3 entire code books,all kinds of apps,games 7 days worth of music and my 16 isn't even half full.


I have the 32g iPhone and is over 1/2 full.
3073 songs 9 days 13.29g.

3 code books and 2011 handbook, apps, game and photos.

So I am happy that I got the 32g model.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

tkb said:


> I have the 32g iPhone and is over 1/2 full.
> 3073 songs 9 days 13.29g.
> 
> 3 code books and 2011 handbook, apps, game and photos.
> ...


I'm happy I got an iPad

I rarely use my phone for anything but phone calls


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I have a 3G and keep it in a leather covered armored case. It bounces real good. Love the phone but the 8 gig is to small for me.
> Also since I have a 3G I am grandfathered with the true unlimited data rate.
> I'll get the new phone and keep the same plan.




Haha I have the 16gb model and it's enough for me... I have about 125gb of music on an external hd but no need to have it all on my phone, nor all those pointless, play-once-and-throw-away games. I too have the old school unlimited data plan which I will keep. Not sure about if I'm gonna get the 4s or not, not too many differences from the 4. I have a friend who has a 4 and bought the otter box for it. It doesn't look as protective as the one for my 3GS and seeing as how the 4s is the same style... Idk


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a Samsung galaxy and am very happy with it.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> I'm happy I got an iPad
> 
> I rarely use my phone for anything but phone calls


I have the iPad 1 I love it hardly ever use the desk top any more. I am going to buy the 3 when it comes out


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the Droid and its durable and serves me well, but you have to get used to charging it twice a day and constantly killing the open apps..


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Oakey said:


> I have the Droid and its durable and serves me well, but you have to get used to charging it twice a day and constantly killing the open apps..


Check out the USB battery.

Duracell Instant USB Charger with Lithium ion battery


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

19kilosparky984 said:


> The one with the highest memory is a waste of money,I have 3 entire code books,all kinds of apps,games 7 days worth of music and my 16 isn't even half full.


 

How can that be? I have 16 gigs of just music on my pod


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Just got the Droid Bionic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How can that be? I have 16 gigs of just music on my pod



Lawrence Welk greatest hits collection.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

anyone have the "electricians helper" app for iphone/ droid? or anything of the like? just wondering if they are worth the money. theres a couple on conduit bending too.. those maybe worth it too


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

tkb said:


> Check out the USB battery.
> 
> Duracell Instant USB Charger with Lithium ion battery


Thanks, I will check it out :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I haven't even bothered with storing MP3s on my phone. I just use Pandora.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

wellpoison said:


> anyone have the "electricians helper" app for iphone/ droid? or anything of the like? just wondering if they are worth the money. theres a couple on conduit bending too.. those maybe worth it too


Ibend is a great conduit app


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

Oakey said:


> I have the Droid and its durable and serves me well, but you have to get used to charging it twice a day and constantly killing the open apps..


You should try Juice Defender. Before I got it my phone was at 23% around 2pm, now it lasts 2 days.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FCR1988 said:


> You should try Juice Defender. Before I got it my phone was at 23% around 2pm, now it lasts 2 days.


What is Juice Defender??.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

a barfly?

~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wellpoison said:


> anyone have the "electricians helper" app for iphone/ droid? or anything of the like? just wondering if they are worth the money. theres a couple on conduit bending too.. those maybe worth it too


Helper is a good memory jogger if you need to quickly size motor feeds. The box fill calc is usually pretty close. It errors on the side of underfill.
I bend is also good, but I like master bender as you have more choices of benders to select from. You can also custom set a bender for your home grown dog lag maker.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I use Electrical Wiring Pro, https://market.android.com/details?id=com.intineo.android.electricalpro

Not my forte, but does a good job for what I need.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jbird66 said:


> I went with an android.
> 
> Casio Commando..it is a tough phone! it is water proof I have dropped it in the pool a few times just to make sure. It is the first phone that has lasted me more than 4 months!
> 
> Yes I am hard on phones.


I agree here. Its a wonderful phone. not as fast as say a bionic but you cant drop a bionic into a pool can ya. i love my commando.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a motorola droid. I think its a great phone. Tough too. I cant tell you how many times ive dropped it on the ground. Ive even dropped it from the top of my van (sprinter) from my front pocket and no damage. And its still ticking...Not to mention how many times ive had it to my sweaty head. I have the one that you push open to reveal the qwert key board. Im not a fan of the touch screens. I like a solid keyboard. 
My brother has an iphone and it pretty much does the same thing as mine...I dont really see the benifit other than telling everyone you have an Iphone.....if that means anything to you...
I have all the ec apps too, along with a ton of other cool ones but to be honest i basically just use my phone to email, text and call. I will occasionally use the browser when im in a pinch and need to find some info on the fly or if im somewhere that i dont want to be and im really bored. 
I think all the smart phones are pretty awesome, but for me, trying to read large amounts of text on the little screen is enough to give me a head ache.
I even have a quick office app on my phone that allows me to send the customer the invoice to their email right when im done with the job.....but I rarely use it....LOL I support the US mail so I usually just send them a hard copy when i get home.. I dont really find it all that helpfull anyway, its not like im doing dozens of jobs everyday that I really need that kind of speed or time saver.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

tkb said:


> Do you have an iPod?
> If so get the iPhone, you would be able to combine them.
> 
> That's why I got the iPhone and not the Droid,
> ...


 They dont make an iphone with enough space for me yet I have 32,000 songs


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I'm most likely going with a droid phone. That casio one looks nice. Hopefully I won't try to test its durability


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

If you are going to get an android phone I would get the Samsung Nexus Prime. Or one of the other Nexus ones. The skins most manufacturers are putting on their phones gets buggy and they don't update them with the newest OS after you buy it.


----------



## 76bill (Oct 9, 2011)

That's It? said:


> My old POS phone isn't cutting it anymore. Wondering which to go with Iphone or droid. Anyone care to give their opinion.


I've had the Motorola Droid for the last two years and despite the abuse I have put it through it keeps on ticking. It has survived a couple of falls onto concrete, one from a eight foot ladder and the other from about ten feet in a scissor lift with no issues other than a scratch. I also dropped it into a puddle of water; it got wet enough to activate the little moisture tattle-tails inside, but it survived with no issues. In fact I am using the same phone to type this in as I speak, uh type.


----------



## caseyusa (Oct 18, 2011)

The Casio G'zone Commando. Not only is it completely rugged, it also IS a smartphone!! The best of both worlds!! 

Here's the link to the Commando: http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/...t&action=viewPhoneDetail&selectedPhoneId=5634

Happy Phoning!!


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

That's It? said:


> My old POS phone isn't cutting it anymore. Wondering which to go with Iphone or droid. Anyone care to give their opinion.


i'm partial to the iphone. 
i also use the ipad, and it's seamless between them.

apple doesn't do everything, but what it does, it 
usually does very well.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I replaced my 8 gb iPhone 3G three weeks ago with a white 64 gb iPhone 4S. I can't imagine using anything else. Apple is an excellent choice, especially if you have other Apple products like MacBook, iPad, iPod, and iTunes.

iPhone 4S, now with Siri, the greatest personal assistant since 'I Dream of Jeannie'


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

wellpoison said:


> iphone + otterbox defender series, ive always been hard on phones but ive had an iphone 3gs for almost two years now and i owe it all to my otterbox. best phone ever


Ditto. Dropped it more times than I can remember and no problem.


----------

